# Applying for NLV from the UK



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello,
Has anyone already or in the process of applying for a non-lucrative visa through the Spanish Consulate in London please?

We are find their website a bit vague. We want to make sure we get it right first time, as there will be no second chance. 

Did you employ lawyers to take you through the process or do it yourself please? 

We have the required funds, will have private healthcare compliant with the conditions and all the necessary paperwork. Do we have to get all the pages of the paperwork apostelled and translated?

Any advice or experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## Brulee (Jan 13, 2021)

I am in the process and have just applied for an appointment. I have employed a Spanish lawyer and very glad I did as I have found the London office to be very strict. Good luck and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

Brulee said:


> I am in the process and have just applied for an appointment. I have employed a Spanish lawyer and very glad I did as I have found the London office to be very strict. Good luck and I hope all goes well.


Thanks. I hope your appointment goes well. Unfortunately, I have found their website not very helpful. I understand getting documents apostelled, but do I take it they mean all pages? I am looking for a Spanish lawyer, hoping to get one a bit cheaper than the £2,000 we have been quoted.


----------



## Brulee (Jan 13, 2021)

I have had to get 5 pieces apostilled for me and my wife. 2 criminal certificate, 2 doctors health certificate and a marriage certificate. I used the uk apostille hauge in coventry. 54 pounds each piece and I found them to be very good. It is easier to apply for a duplicate marriage certificate from general register office 38 pounds as it is easier to verify the signature then the original certificate. These have to be translated into Spanish recognised by the Spanish consulate. Mine cost me 130 euros. Hope this helps it's a lot lot easier with a solicitor. These documents all have a 3 month time limit from when you visit the consulate.


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

Brulee said:


> I have had to get 5 pieces apostilled for me and my wife. 2 criminal certificate, 2 doctors health certificate and a marriage certificate. I used the uk apostille hauge in coventry. 54 pounds each piece and I found them to be very good. It is easier to apply for a duplicate marriage certificate from general register office 38 pounds as it is easier to verify the signature then the original certificate. These have to be translated into Spanish recognised by the Spanish consulate. Mine cost me 130 euros. Hope this helps it's a lot lot easier with a solicitor. These documents all have a 3 month time limit from when you visit the consulate.


Helps a lot. I thought we might have to get all documents apostilled. I'll find the one in Coventry thanks. Good luck with all your plans.


----------

